# Help with snake identification



## fwoggys (Jun 8, 2008)

G'day,

First time on here and I need some help identifying a snake I found in a garden clean up I was working on today. If it’s a friendly thing then ok but if it’s a venomous snake then I need to warn my client that there could be more of them. 

The little guy is banded a vivid yellow and black with a flattish brown head. He was found in a backyard near bushland in the Northern Suburbs of Perth Western Australia, in some long grass that I was removing. He is about 20cm’s long and asked me to cuddle him, I am hesitant though because he is coloured like a Traffic hazard sign, should I trust him?

Can anyone fill me in on what he is? Thanks in advance
Shanwa


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 8, 2008)

Southern desert banded snake / simoselaps bertholdi 
is venomous but not dangerous ...


----------



## Jen (Jun 8, 2008)

Jan"s Banded? Simoselaps bertholdi. Venomous but apparently reluctant to bite.

lol, beat me while i looked it up


----------



## urodacus_au (Jun 8, 2008)

Yep, what he said, also knows as Jans Banded snake.

Jordan


----------



## jimbo (Jun 8, 2008)

It looks to be a Jans banded snake/ Simoselaps bertholdi. Its regarded as being harmless.


----------



## jimbo (Jun 8, 2008)

Damn it! beat me too it. But my book says its harmless.


----------



## Sel (Jun 8, 2008)

http://www.toxinology.com/fusebox.cfm?fuseaction=main.snakes.display&id=SN0643


----------



## fwoggys (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks guys, I havent ever held a snake and was wondering if he would oblige me. are we allowed to keep these guys as pets or do i need to put him back in the bush?


----------



## urodacus_au (Jun 8, 2008)

Theres 2 similar species with some overlapping range, Simoselaps bertholdi and S littoralis. You can tell yours is S bertholdi by the orange edged scales and the wider band on the nape. Nice animals, been looking for them recently to photograph.

Jordan


----------



## urodacus_au (Jun 8, 2008)

No, put it back. We can only keep 41 species in WA and they have to be sourced through licensed dealers. There are no Simoselaps on the list.


----------



## Jen (Jun 8, 2008)

you need a license to keep any kind of rep in WA, and Jan's Banded aren't on the list of species we can keep here, so let him/her go near where you found it. apply for a license and get yourself a nice little python


----------



## andyscott (Jun 9, 2008)

The ID has been done. I just want to say, great find and thanks for sharing the pick


----------

